# Lynda's House Under Starry Night



## invisible (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful shot... I think it would do well as B&W... what do you think?


----------



## willis_927 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think the color version would look better than B&W... This photo is about the nice sky as much as it is about the old house IMO. Not to say B&W wouldn't also look good though. It looks a tiny bit soft though... I guess a 25 sec SS makes it pretty tough to get it really sharp though. Nice shot.


----------



## invisible (Dec 14, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> Beautiful shot... I think it would do well as B&W... what do you think?


I thought about a B&W conversion too, but for some reason didn't go ahead. I might still do it, as I'm not fully satisfied with this version but am not ready to give up on the image either.



willis_927 said:


> I think the color version would look better than B&W... This photo is about the nice sky as much as it is about the old house IMO. Not to say B&W wouldn't also look good though. It looks a tiny bit soft though... I guess a 25 sec SS makes it pretty tough to get it really sharp though. Nice shot.


It is indeed a bit soft. I might have missed the focus, even though there was plenty of moonlight to work with. Another reason for the softness is that I shot this with an ultra-wide angle lens and had to correct the distortion in post &#8211; the wilder the distortion, the softer the image tends to end up being.

Thank you, guys!


----------

